#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Wie Kent Fkih Si Hmedd Uit Gouda??

## krullie_1987

salaam, 

ben met spoed opzoek naar zijn nr.
wie kan me daar aub aan helpen???


gr

----------


## krullie_1987

Niemand?

----------


## krullie_1987

Mensen uit bloemendaal Gouda? ?

----------


## koeskoesje

ik kom uit gouda

----------


## Meisje120

> ik kom uit gouda


Salaam meid, ken je die fkih uit gouda? Zo ja zou je mij aub willen berichten. Xx

----------

